# Wiper Problem



## hoosierfan227 (Nov 22, 2005)

My windshield wipers are exhibiting some strange behavior. The intermittent has quit working. Low and and High still work but whenever I turn them off the wiper stays at that spot on the windshield. I have to time it when I turn them off so the wiper will be at the bottom of the windshield.

Any ideas on how to fix this?


----------



## hoosierfan227 (Nov 22, 2005)

Any feedback on how to fix this?


----------



## MyGreenMax94 (Dec 17, 2005)

This problem is most likely the time control unit failure or the switch itself..


----------



## ebaker (Oct 23, 2005)

I believe there are some switches inside the wiper motor that park the wiper.


----------

